# Current Projects - November 2014



## featherbottoms

I'm finally in the weaving studio and can get to work. Here are three projects I'll be working on this next little while.

The first is something that's been on my original 45" 4h Leclerc loom since at least August last year. It took a couple days to get it dusted off and the tension reset. It was originally going to be two wide scarves but now it's going to be one wide shawl. I started it with a brown Alpaca weft and didn't like the way it looked so unwove it and now I'm using an aqua or turquoise Alpaca weft. I'm going to needleweave the ends but haven't decided what pattern to use yet.

The second is on the rigid heddle loom and is a black wool/silk warp with a 100% mink weft. I'm also needleweaving the ends of this.

The last image is a bamboo warp I'm going to put on the 22 1/2" Leclerc 4h loom. I'm using a lime green bamboo weft. I'm going to rewatch a video showing a different way of threading the reed before I start warping.

I have enjoyed these current thread posts. It's nice to watch everyones progress and see how innovative and creative this group of people can be.


----------



## Miz Mary

Gorgeous !!! That Bamboo is sure colorful !! As soon as I weave a bit , I will post a pic of my first weaving on this 4 shaft ! You are so inspiring !!!!


----------



## Kasota

I love all those blues and greens together! Very nice work, Featherbottoms!  

MizMary - I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of what you are doing.


----------



## Miz Mary

Here's what I have going on ....

A hat for hubby with spindle spun purple yarn .....



....I am this far in hubby's fancy vest .....

pattern : http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/08-fitted-waistcoat



...and I have my first warp on my 4 shaft loom .... have a wee bit of trouble, but Im learning !!


----------



## featherbottoms

Miz Mary, I love that hat! Did you also spin the yarn for the vest? 

I saw your thread about the weaving problems. Do you have a project chart that came from somewhere online or from a book? Or did you use a project chart?

Thank you Kas. We are all just waiting for you to get your first weaving project on here!!!


----------



## Miz Mary

The draft pattern is from a book ... I think I posted a pic of it .... but the yarn / epi etc is all me -- thats probably the problem ! hahaha !!!

Nope didnt spin the blue yarn on the vest ... I wanted consistent sized yarn on this one !


----------



## naura

Just bought some alpaca silk thanks to fellow HT member JessW (we did meet at the WeFF ) and I am going to spin some for the aeolian shaw. It will probably take me a few years ^^


----------



## hercsmama

I'm about done with the hood portion of the project I'm working on for dd, it's working up great!
I'll try to get a picture posted either this afternoon, or tomorrow morning.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/through-the-woods-2


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I've been thinking about making that. It looks cozy and my style.


----------



## featherbottoms

Miz Mary, here's a link to an online warp and weft calculator http://weavolution.com/weaving-calculator 

I have a printed one that I use that's just a bit different. I fill out one for each project I do and then keep it in a notebook with notes and a sample of the fiber. I will send you a copy if you like.

Naura, what is an aeolian shawl?

Kelsey, your store looks wonderful! We need pics soon of you working on your new wheel.

hercsmama, that's a pretty pattern. What color are you making yours?


http://weavolution.com/weaving-calculator


----------



## Miz Mary

That hooded cowl looks SO cozy !!! 

Thats GREAT calculator, FB, I'd also LOVE a copy of what you use ! How is it easiest to send, email ? [email protected] is my email if so .... and thank you so very much !!!! 

Kelsey, I wish I could be there for your open house .... your store looks so inviting and comfortable !!!


----------



## hercsmama

Here it is in progress, the color is called Kiwi, dd's favorite.

In a bit of a snit right now though, as when I picked this up to take the pictures, I realized I have lost my row counter. As the needles I'm using are too big for the counter to "ride along", I've been keeping it on the cable needle, until I get to a cable row, then it goes into my "permanent pocket", aka cleavage, well I guess I forgot to put it back on the cable needle last night, and now have no idea where it went!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

LOL, Debi! Permanent pocket!! I keep many an item in my permanent pocket also!

I am just loving all the weaving projects showing up! Beautiful, each & every one.


----------



## BlueberryChick

"Permanent pocket"! Cracked me up.

I'm working on a pair of plain vanilla socks made from Online Supersocke. The yarn is self-striping and the colors look a bit like candy corn. The first one is done and the second leg is done, ready to start the heel.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I <3 Supersocke.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Finished son's scarf in basketweave using roving from Fae Ridge Farm (BFL, corriedale, alpaca & silk) 3-ply


----------



## Marchwind

Cyndi that turned out beautifully. Love how that fiber spun and knit up.


----------



## featherbottoms

Cyndi, love those colors!

Ya'll make such pretty socks. 

hercsmama, is that kiwi color for the hooded cowl you posted?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

BBC, love those socks. :goodjob: 

I just sent these little mittens out in the mail for #1 Granddaughter Allyson. 

The photo is from when she was 3 and now, in the blink of an eye, she is 11!

Interesting pattern, knit FLAT on two needles in garter stitch, then seamed up the side, afterthought thumb,
and knit the top with dpns. Very quick and stretchy.

Knit with my very favorite acrylic/superwash wool Cascade Pacific.

Pattern is called "Lillemoor Mittens" from the "Knit Mittens" book

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/knit-mittens-15-cool-patterns-to-keep-you-warm

I am currently knitting granddaughter Lucy some "Frozen" mittens and I just overdyed some natural Wildefoote Luxury yarn in silver gray for #1 Grandson's mittens.


----------



## hercsmama

featherbottoms said:


> hercsmama, is that kiwi color for the hooded cowl you posted?


It is. that bit you see worked up is the hood, well part of it anyway. As of lst night, it's done, and now I need to work on adding the neck bits.:thumb:


----------



## Pearl B

Well I have quite the adventure going. I'm loving the 30". For whatever reason I quit spinning for awhile and it feels like I am relearning it all over :hysterical:

I don't enjoy plying on it so much. Lotta leg work. About a year ago I got a Heavenly Handspinner E-Spinner. I used it a few times and decided to paint it, and took it all apart. It sat in pieces till a few days ago ound:

Now it's painted and makes a wonderful plying machine :sing: 
I'm finding I really enjoy a little e-spinner and am thinking of finding another one. 
I have a hard time spinning singles on the one I have, that's a good part why I wasn't in a hurry to get it back together. For now it has a dedicated purpose.

I am pretty happy with the set up I've got going. :sing:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Pearl, you're the one that started this quest for a 30" ..

THANK YOU!


----------



## Osiris

Oh you ladies are making me feel lazy! Still plodding along with the Krokbragd here. Got maybe 4 or 5 left to do on that warp. Run out of inspiration before running out of color! A suggestion to anyone wishing to try this structure: Do placemats, or table runners; not mugrugs! - unless you have a short warp- 3yrd or less. It's fun and educational though as long as you keep track of how you're obtaining the results.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

2 scarves for my boys. 

The brownish is a 3-ply lace weight using roving from Fae Ridge Farms (IA City, IA) Autumn Joy. 5/3 basket weave pattern on size 2 needles.

The blue is a 2-ply worsted weight. Blue is Icelandic indigo dyed with a 2nd ply of a fractual merino. 4/2 basket weave pattern on size 6 needles


----------



## Marchwind

Beautiful Cyndi! Orisis you're almost done, keep going. What do you have planned next?


----------



## Forerunner

Well, it's sort of a current project.....

This is another sneak peek from the shoot the other day.
The model is Shadia and, as she was admiring the fit and look of the 4/5ths length sweater/robe, complete with hood and built in shoulder cape, she claimed,"I would so get married in this". 

ETA..... Oh yeah, and she liked our best mouser, "Jack", too.


.


----------



## Pearl B

I can understand her sentiments, your sweaters scream luxurious, classy, eloquent and unique, all at the same time :bow:


----------



## Forerunner

But what about Jack ? :shrug:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Forerunner said:


> But what about Jack ? :shrug:


Nope, don't think I would get married in jack.


----------



## susang

Love the hood cowl, the sock love everything. Been gone a few days catching up.
Oh! my do I love the scrumptious sweater.

I worked on a cowl while our daughter was here, she knit it a few weeks ago and had issues. It's a copy of the Katniss Everdeen cowl from the Catching Fire movie. Well it knits up very quickly but the band that goes front to back off cowl doesn't drape correctly. Each of us knit it in less expensive yarn to start, so glad. Anyway I'm going to unknit the last third of band and rework it.


----------



## Marchwind

Jack looks very pleased with himself


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

SvenskaFlicka, you totally need to knit this for Philip. 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/robin-hoodie-2


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Yes I do. When am I ever going to knit my Chocolate cardigan?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Cyndi, my carpal tunnel is screaming looking at all of those pins. Have you tried blocking WIRES instead?


----------



## Pearl B

Forerunner said:


> But what about Jack ? :shrug:


 I think just about the same could be said of Jack   
At least I bet he thinks so :gossip::hysterical:


----------



## Osiris

Okay Cindi! *Color me DUMB! * Why all the pins? You drying them?

Marchwind: Next hopeful is scarves. Wanna try a few in a waffle weave. And boy I've got plenty of WOOL! I'd love to try some these gorgeous yarns you guys are making. But I think I'll stick to my stash - even if it's only for my own use.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Here's my secret project I've been working on the last few days. I started it Friday, and now that it's done I can show you all! 

I made a sweater for the tree in front of my store! :bouncy

If you take a selfie with my tree and post it to my Facebook page, you get 5% off your next purchase! (At least that's the shtick. )


----------



## Pearl B

That's awesome!!!


----------



## Lythrum

That is an awesome tree sweater. It looks like a warm and cozy ent now.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Ive been eyeing the blocking wires for years.

Osiris, I'm blocking the scarves after I washed them. Blocking helps, especially with lace, to define the pattern.

Kelsey, I love your yarn bombed tree!


----------



## Miz Mary

Kelsey , that tree is SPECTACULAR !!!!!


----------



## Osiris

It's SPECTAC-ARBOR!
What a great advertising idea! Kelsey, that's the coolest thing I've seen in years!


----------



## Marchwind

I'm curious just how these are done  I love yarn bombing but it has always baffled me just how you knit them in the tree or whatever. Did you have to ask the city for permission first? I agree with everyone it is great advertising.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I measured my tree first, and started knitting flat. The tree was 18"around at the base and 60" tall before the first branch. So I knit a gradually tapering scarf of sample skeins and yarn ball ends. Then I did a bunch of really weird partial rows and bound off sections and cast on sections to make the arm holes so they would be open on one side. I knit the turtle neck, then picked up stitches and knit the arms. 
Then I sewed the whole thing on the tree with the mattress stitch. That took two hours. 
As for permission? Well, it's a small town. Everyone just thinks it is awesome. We've never had a street art installation here before, so far as I know. Lol. In fact, the tourism Facebook page is promoting it! 
In big cities you may have to ask. Or do it quickly so they don't know who did it.


----------



## featherbottoms

That is just so cool! I like the idea of it being an ent garment .


----------



## Osiris

Now if you did a zipper, you could take it off in the spring! LOL


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

:doh: Why did I not think of a zipper?!?


----------



## dfr1973

Doing a more complicated cable sock ("Neldoreth" by baldguyknits, from recent online issue of Knitty and FREE) because I like the challenge ... and this will look so cool.


----------



## Pearl B

Dfr1973, That's a lovely bright and vibrant color.


----------



## dfr1973

Pearl B said:


> Dfr1973, That's a lovely bright and vibrant color.


It is a close match to father-in-law's motorcycle ... and trailer .. and jacket, helmet, even his car. A bright primary yellow is his favorite color, and these are his Christmas present this year.

Me? I cannot wear yellow or orange or I will be offered a ride to the ER/doctor's office. :cute:


----------



## Marchwind

SvenskaFlicka maybe that is something down the line an art walk in your little town. Bemidji used to have one and there were artists from all over the country who entered, as well as many local artists. I think the entries were juried, the public would vote on the pieces and one piece would be bought and placed in the city as a part of a permanent collection. of course it could be something really small, just for kids or big. it is a great way to get the community involved. Either way, I love your tree 

Dfr1973 those socks will be wonderful when they are finished. Good for your challenging yourself.


----------



## Forerunner

A little break from the fall bulldozing regimen yesterday and progress was made.


----------



## Osiris

Well the Krokbragd is off the loom!! :sing:
I finished 14 of those little beauties. They're all very unique in their own way. I'll try to do a collage of them in one photo soon as I get them all finished. 
For now, here is the last one. It's my sample. Not bad for no lessons and only weaving for 6 months. The selvedges are really cool too! 

I learned a LOT doing this. I did NOT document everything like I wanted to/should have. I had fun but made a HUGE mistake: Always leave at least 4 inches between patterns so you have something to knot!!!. :grit: The 2 yard sticks I put between each mugrug are only one inch (2 inches total). That left me with 1 inch of warp thread on each, after separating, to _*attempt*_ to knot and keep the weaving from unraveling = IMPOSSIBLE? I had to sew each end so it won't unravel while I try to tie them. :flame::flame:
60 thread warp - 6 threads per knot. I'll be tying itsy-bitsy knots on *very* short strings, for about 4 days! :facepalm:

Anyway here's mine. The rest are about 6 or 7 inches long. This one is about 18 inches. I might frame it or make a hanging. It pretty much encompasses everything I learned; patterns/colors/ shading changes. Advice: Do it in rosepath! Much bigger variety of patterns! Unless of course, you're a Scandinavian fisherman's wife, making your husband a blanket, on a loom with only 3 shafts.....LOL. Seriously, it's a great structure but limited. *NO* regrets tho on the choice.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Now, I think this is a 4-shaft Krogdbrad, but...


----------



## Osiris

You're right Svenska. It is. See you can do a lot more with the 4 shaft in rosepath. I think the structure is called "Flessberplegg". Then there's "Smalandsvav", another *beautiful* structure, but it requires a draw loom - and I AIN'T goin' there! ;-)
But here is a collage of the possibilities in 3 shaft.  It's all in the color and the order of the shuttles. The little zig-zags are made by alternating one color every other pick instead of every 2. Sometimes I was throwing from both directions!! Got a little confusing but I managed. A blanket? Maybe not. But this structure would certainly make some very nice place mats or table runners. I've seen some people do it with sewing thread and make key chains and book marks!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I'm getting my weaving room organized today. Then I'm going to have Philip make me a weaving bench so I can start weaving!


----------



## Miz Mary

BEAUTIFUL work I'm seeing !!! 

FR, LOVE LOVE that color !!!! 

Osiris, Im amazed at your patience !!! Thoes turned out so intricate ! I will remember that tip about leaving more room between patterns/projects ..... 

dfr1973, thats a really nice sock pattern ! Not a fan of just yellow but the recipient will LOVE them !!!!


----------



## Osiris

Svenska, I thought about a weaving bench, but they're not cheap and they're also HARD!
Then I thought.... hmmmmm I've got a padded keyboard seat from my music days!! And it's adjustable!!!
http://www.zzounds.com/productreview--QLKBX718
You can sit on it for hours without any fatigue. 
Of course nothing beats a good home made bench! 

MizMary - Check out Peggy Osterkamps tie-on method
http://peggyosterkamp.com/2014/05/favorite-weaving-technique/

I use it a lot!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Woohoo! I finished my candy corn socks. The stripes almost match!


----------



## Pearl B

Your socks are lovely!


----------



## Osiris

Oh yes! NICE socks! They come right off the wheel that way? ;-)


----------



## Lythrum

I honestly can't remember if I posted up the Smaug socks (which finally did get done) that I made for my daughter last month, but she asked me to make her a pair of fingerless gloves in the same scale pattern used on the socks. So here is what the sock looked like and the fingerless gloves that I finished over the weekend. I'm glad to be done with them, she kept "improvising" other things to use as fingerless gloves which made me guilty and also made me knit faster. :ashamed: She wore one around for a while before I finished the other and seh has barely taken them off since they have been done. Thankfully I don't have anything else to make for other people so I have cast on a pair of Twin Leaf fingerless gloves for myself.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Osiris said:


> Oh yes! NICE socks! They come right off the wheel that way? ;-)


Yes, but you have to treadle really fast. :teehee:


----------



## Kasota

Oh, I just love seeing pictures of everyone's projects! What a talented and creative group! Ya'll really make me want to learn more and more and more... 

Right now I am having fun making hats. I just finished my third knitted hat. People at work are putting in orders. How kewl beans is that? I just started knitting this year. I remember when I was so sad that my edges looked all wonky and someone said, "Try this long tail cast on...." and that was the beginning.... And then there was Cyndi's feather and fan pattern that looks all fancy and is so simple... and now I am making hats that people actually want to BUY! Oh, who would have thought?


----------



## BlueberryChick

Who would have thought, Kasota? We would! You are smart and talented in plenty of other ways, including crocheting brilliantly. It's no surprise at all that you are fast becoming a great knitter.


----------



## Kasota

Awwww... ty so BBC!!!! You all are simply the BEST!


----------



## ejagno

Everyone's projects are amazing. You are all such a great inspiration. I was finally in the process of knitting my very first set of fingerless gloves when a request came in for help crocheting pillows for dialysis patients soooooooo, I'm now on my second pillow this week. I don't mind and if it helps one person then my gloves can wait. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Osiris

What a great project ejagno! Congrats! If there's one thing HT is, it's INSPIRING!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Lythrum, I love the Smaug socks! I keep looking at them and going back and forth between "I could totally knit those" and "There's no way I could knit those". Maybe someday...


----------



## Lythrum

I was really intimidated to start them but I was determined to do it. So I took each section of the pattern at a time, read through it and worked it so as not to be overwhelmed by the whole. It actually isn't nearly as complicated as it looks. The wrap stitch that is used to make the scale pattern is pretty easy and straightforward. The cable pattern itself is simple as far as cables go, there is only one row if I recall where you actually use the cable needle. 

The gusset and the toes were the part that were the trickiest to do, mainly because of the way that the cable moves across the foot (done by increasing on one side of the cable and decreasing on the other). You are alternating decrease and knit rounds on the gusset and toe while you are tracking the scale pattern rows, cable chart row and whether you are on a cable shift row or the knit rows in between. I worked out a written code to keep tracking of what I was doing, like this:

D (D for Decrease Row or K for Knit Row)
1 (Row 1 of Cable Chart)
M (M for Move Row to move Cable or K for knit row)
1 (Row 1 of Scale Pattern)

I would then note the next column to the right of the first as I worked my way through the rows, like this:

DKDKDKDKDKDKDKD
1234561234561234
MKMKMKMKMKMKMK
1234123412341234

It is a notation system I had to start using to keep track of pattern repeats, gusset/toe increases/decreases etc because I get interrupted a lot while I am knitting so I always know which step I am on for each because I only mark them off when they are completed. And it also helps me to make sure that when I knit the second sock I can make an exact duplicate of what I did on the first. And it is why all of the patterns that I knit from end up with arcane scribbling all over them. 

TMI maybe, but it did keep me sane while I was making them. :nerd:


----------



## BlueberryChick

Lythrum, thank you! Those socks will probably go on my list for 2015. I'm sure I'll be back for help with them.


----------



## JessW

I have craft ADD, so I usually have a few projects going. 
My first real spinning project is a yarn for my mom for Christmas. I'm loving it so far, I love the way the colored roving morphs when it's spun, colors don't look like I thought they would. 









This will eventually be a shawl for me. It's crochet and moving very slowly... I do a row here and there. Maybe I'll get to wear it next winter, haha


----------



## Osiris

Craft ADD! ound: love it! Beautiful yarn too!


----------



## Forerunner

Wow.

Went to the sale barn for manure today, and by the time I was done loading my two trailers (doesn't take long, mind you) me fingers was near froze. 

Point being.......it really is cold out there. :huh:

Anyhow, even though the neck isn't quite finished, I just figured I'd do the right thing and post a few pics of the all too willing model in the work-in-progress to warm ya'll up just a little. :shrug:



.


----------



## Forerunner

And some natural lighting to better convey the color.



.


----------



## Forerunner

Almost forgot!!!

Gotta get a shot of that killer bootayyy!!

(Eta......you know, just to allay H-Mama's concerns about them rear cables being ill-
placed and all.......)


:thumb:


.


----------



## Marchwind

Beautiful and stunning. I'm not sure who your model is but my guess it is an adolescent child with no curves, yet. I have a nice fat rear, maybe I should try it on and see what those cables do for me . I digress, you have done it again FR, your friends who are the real models will love this one.


----------



## Forerunner

Well, their eyes certainly lit up when I told them I had plans for a long and cabled version in red.......
Oughtuh look good for the snow shoot.....


----------



## Marchwind

Which of the models do you envision wearing this?


----------



## Forerunner

Prolly the brunette, Shadia.

She's the thin one........


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

FR, your work really makes me wish I knew how to do that stuff. I can't see making anything at all like that on a knitting loom.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

DBA, sure you could! You'd have to make a larger frame & use sturdy pegs but there is no reason those sweaters couldn't be made on a knitting loom


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good point. I could easily make a loom big enough....hmmmm, thinking I might have a project to work on. I would have to learn how to decrease stitches and such.


----------



## lambs.are.cute

Here's the start of why I hope will be a wedding ring shawl. 


The pink yarn is sport weight for contrast


----------



## Kasota

DBA - you can do it!!! I just know that you can! 

LAC ... you are knitting with thread!! That bit you have done must have no weight to it at all.... beautiful!!


----------



## lambs.are.cute

It's on size 00 needles and is pretty fine. It scares me but this shawl will never be for every day use, just special occasionally.


----------



## featherbottoms

My goodness what tiny thread. How long do you expect it to take to knit that shawl?

I finished the first of two mink, wool and silk scarves today. I like wide scarves so it is 10 1/2" and almost 60" long without the fringe - but I made it wider than I should so I ran out of weft thread and it's shorter than I like. Since I had about 30" of warp left I finished it with some different weft yarn and that even ended up being shorter than I wanted. I have an idea to make it work though and will tell you about it if it works out. Will be a while, though, because I have to order yarn.

I just wound on the second mink scarf and only threaded this 8" wide so it should end up being close to the length I want. I have a 113" long warp so we'll see how it goes. 

I don't have pics yet. I need to wet finish the first scarf and won't get that done until this weekend.

And I still have to put that green and purple warp on the small floor loom. Maybe I'll get that done this weekend, too.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I don't know if I'll ever knit a shawl that fits through my wedding ring. I wear a size 4 band. I can't wait to see that shawl done! 
I finished Mr. Featherbottoms' socks tonight! Now for duffers for myself!


----------



## hotzcatz

I dunno about you wedding ring shawl folks! I'm with FR on knitting needles - size does matter and the bigger the better! Ack! It must take forever to knit something on teensy teeny tiny needles.

Lovely red sweater, FR! How many strands do you use to knit with? That is knit with multiple strands, isn't it? Unless there's a wheel out there that can spin that chunky?

A tiny loom was sitting forlornly at a yard sale several weeks ago and with very little encouragement, it followed us home.










It's more fun than I imagined and once it's warped, it's really fast to make a scarf. Although, I don't know if anything other than scarves could be made on this loom. Maybe some narrow place mats or tea towels or something, but it's not all that wide and weaving a six foot length pretty much fills up the whatever you call it that the work is rolled on while you're weaving. But, it's great for scarves.










Plus the little loom can be folded flat even when it's warped so it's easy to take places. Much easier than the Canadian Production Wheel.


----------



## Forerunner

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> FR, your work really makes me wish I knew how to do that stuff. I can't see making anything at all like that on a knitting loom.


Doing this stuff may be easier than you think. 

Bigger needles, multiple strand chunky yarn and life without the burden of a written pattern is the utopia of the clumsier gender. :thumb:

Hotz......7 strands, most of the way through, on 17s, most of the way through. 

I am particularly happy with my sleeve cables on this one.


.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Forerunner, that red one is beyond gorgeous!


----------



## Forerunner

Well, yeah..... it gets out of hand, at times.

Now I'm thinking about a black one......a blue one......a brown one.....

:ashamed:

The style certainly is appropo for the weather.

:shrugs:


I finished it. 


.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Wow, looks great, warm. Is that a hood?


----------



## Forerunner

Sort of a shoulder cape thingy.

I like the bold look, and it makes a rather profound difference in cold weather.....


----------



## Miz Mary

LOVE this color FR !!! .... the shoulder cape is really cool too !! 

Hotcatz, that loom is nifty !!!


----------



## Osiris

Wow! Cool FR. Really looks WARM! Nice work!
But.....I really need to ask: what's in the background? 
I hope that's not a .......pile of.....something!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

LOVE it even more now!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

It is just one of his piles of compost ... nothing to fear.


----------



## Forerunner

MW was desperate to have some modeling done in the vicinity of compost, so......... :huh:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

The compost looks almost as good as the sweater. Give it 5 months and 30 degrees and my statement will read, the sweater looks almost as good as the compost.


----------



## Kasota

FR - stunningly beautiful! As ever, I am blown out of the water by your work. 

Hotcatz - what beautiful weavings! Did those all come off of that little loom in picture? 

I have no pictures to share but I have been knitting a red hat. Well, mostly red. It has some other blended strands in there so there are bits of other colors that change, but it is mostly red.


----------



## Marchwind

You see FR, the contrast between the red sweater dress and th compost...... It works, it's beautiful. You definitely need someone with a bigger booty to middle it though


----------



## Miz Mary

Here is what I have so far ... fisherman's wool ... any tips, corrections, feedback is good for my learning !!! 

How is my ppi ?

My selvages need work ....


----------



## featherbottoms

Miz Mary said:


> <snip>
> Thats GREAT calculator, FB, I'd also LOVE a copy of what you use ! How is it easiest to send, email ? [email protected] is my email if so .... and thank you so very much !!!! <snip>


Miz Mary, I have not forgotten about the project sheet. I don't have a way to email you a copy except taking a pic but yesterday I asked my weaving instructor if she'd send me a copy of it in email. I expect her to get it to me next week and I'll send it to you just as soon as she does. The only other option would be to send you a physical copy by mail, and I'll gladly do that if you want. Just pm your mailing address and I'll get it to you this afternoon.


----------



## Osiris

Hey Miz Mary,

Nice work. You're selvedges look fine. I read advise from a weaver to examine your selvedges. One will always look different from the other. It's because of the two different hands. Concentrate on the one you want to improve. The other will get better. 
Looks like you're getting a twill pattern. Are you beating firmly or soft?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

A couple of my recent hats from hand spun.

This first one ... reminds me of an oak tree .... the multitude of colored leaves underneath, the brown, mottled trunk, the remaining leaves in the tree. 

Both the multi-colored & single colored yarns are from different down breeds. After they were spun, I wetted the yarns. On one I applied dry dye (Jacuard) red/yellow/green & squooshed it in. Put it in a pot of simmering vinegar water to set the color. When I removed it, I put in another skein of hand spun from a down breed (I'm sure I still have the tags around here if anyone really wants to know which breeds!) to exhaust the remaining dye.



















This is Paul's new hat. I dyed the turquoise color, the grey is a natural southdown sheep breed. His head will be warm for trapping this year!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

2nd spun on the Lizzie 30". Corriedale fiber. The dye was a 'sop bucket' dye. Meaning it exhausted other dye jobs I was doing. I think I added a touch of red to accent it. The roving was very none descript, but I love the way this has spun up!!










3rd & 4th spun on the Lizzie.

The tan is 50/50 alpaca/llama. The black is alpaca. 

The brown was spun with the double drive, short forward drafting, the black with scotch tension and supported long draw.

Plied on the Traveller. That's a dime underneath for size comparison.

77 grams
2.7 oz
222 yards

(Who is good at figuring grists per pound???)


----------



## Kasota

Cyndi, I love that hats! You are really going to town spinning, too! I LOVE that button!  (what is it about buttons, anyway?)

I need to get one of those heads so that I can take pictures of my hats. Might have to take a trip to Savers...I heard they had a huge bin of them.


----------



## Miz Mary

FB, no rush !! Things are busy around here, whenever you get it is fine to just email it !

Oriris , I am trying to beat softer than what feels natural .....


----------



## Osiris

Cindi! Those are beautiful! Looks like a store! Sorry can't help on the grists! I do have a flour mill tho if that helps? 

Great work! Keep goin' Miz Mary! It's your first, so enjoy all the learning it offers. Note: As you advance the cloth on the loom, you'll find a 'sweet spot' (every loom has one) where everything seems to feel right; beating/throwing both come together. Try to keep your fell line in that area where it feels best. But always HAVE FUN!


----------



## Marchwind

I imagine that getting the beating just right is about like tension on a wheel or in knitting or crochet. Try on different methods until you find what feels right and look good . You'll get it MizMary.


----------



## featherbottoms

Thanks, Miz Mary. I think she'll get me the email much quicker than the mail would get to you anyway, plus you'll have it on your computer for reference and to print off more copies.

Also, I think it is a trait of new weavers to beat much tighter than necessary. A lighter beat will come over time and with much practice.

Marchwind, those are super nice looking hats but that black and tan yarn is beautiful. Do you think the Llama will be scratchy? I made a very short scarf using a Llama/wool blend and it's not at all next to skin soft. If I make anything else out of it it'll just be for household use, and I don't much like making utilitarian items.

The head I have is just plain white styrofoam from Hobby Lobby. Yours is much prettier. I wonder if I could spray paint my white one??? I know, I could just cover it with some stretchy material, maybe, like a big tube sock or something. But what I really need is one with a longer neck. I don't currently make hats but do like to use the head to wrap scarves for taking pics sometimes.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

It must have been from a young llama because it is super soft. The carded batt was 50/50 tan/black. I think the tan was from the llama because my other batt (from same person) was 100% alpaca and was the black.

I've started a feather & fan scarf (maybe cowl) with it.


----------



## hercsmama

Everyone's work is just wonderful!
I've not actually been working on anything on my needles, or wheel for a few days now. But I have been working on a major *future* fiber project.
Meet the new flock of Baa-Berry Farms!!
Well, the beginning of it anyway, can't wait to shear these three this Spring, not to mention the lambs!
We got Shiner, as ya'll know, last weekend, and the 2 girls moved in today!
They are Corriedales, next Spring the Columbia ewe's, and a starter group of Rambouilletes are joining them!


----------



## Marchwind

Featherbottoms, as much as I would love to claim those hats and yarn as my own sadly they are not. It was MullersLaneFarm who posted all that scrumptiousness 

Hercsmama, woooweee, you are going to have a fine spinners flock. Just what is your thinking? What will you do with all those fibers?


----------



## susang

I have a question about a current project (one of them).
I bought a sock pattern at the fiber fair a couple weeks ago. Since I have never been to one here I didn't know the vendors. The pattern was $6.00 a bit much, but the sock was cute. My question the pattern is written poorly, abbr. explained incorrectly for pattern, i.e. ssk she says slip, slip, knit. As this needs to be a decrease it should be slip, slip, put slips back on needle and knit together. Other parts of directions lack information and jump around. While it may not be a beginner pattern, if I had never knit socks before I would have a total mess. Should I inform this person about the mistakes or just let it go and no not to buy from her again?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Wow! Shiner is Huge! I know that corrie's are not a small breed, but he is a Giant!!
Congrats!! I just love corriedale fiber

susang, SSK is a standard abbreviation for a decrease. It means:

Slip 2 stitches, one at a time, from the left needle to the right needle.
Insert the left needle into the front of these two stitches on the right needle and knit them together.

It creates a left leaning decrease that is just the opposite of K2T (knit 2 together) which creates a right leaning decrease.


----------



## lambs.are.cute

The local fair covers the styrofoam heads with nylons. Makes them look less deadly white and the nylons are stretchy and flesh tone.


----------



## hercsmama

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Wow! Shiner is Huge! I know that corrie's are not a small breed, but he is a Giant!!
> Congrats!! I just love corriedale fiber...................


The reason he is so big for a Corrie, is because he's a Columbia! LOL!!
But he's pretty big for that as well.
We are going to try for size, and great fiber, hence the three breed blend.
With the whole Merino/Lincoln ancestry of the Corrie, and the Lincoln/ Rambouillet ancestry of the Columbia, throw in a few pure Rambouillets, and we may just get a massive sheep, with a truly amazing fiber!
Just playing with them a bit mind you, but I don't see why it can't work out to something...haven't decided what that something may be..but I guarantee, it'll be something!:facepalm:


----------



## featherbottoms

Well, I'm going to sit here with my dunce hat on this evening - but maybe someone will have to make me one first .

Cyndi, those are beautiful hats and wonderful looking yarn. 

Debi, that's a neat name for your farm. It looks like you have a nice start to your flock. Back many many years ago, we raised Suffolk for show and meat. We had a ram that was just over 400 lbs and stood about my waist high. He was not one you'd turn your back on but the Hampshire ram we also had was the one that would knock you over if you turned your back on him. He was not very big, but he was a bully.

Lac, thank you for that idea. Even hose would make a big change from the bright white.


----------



## Osiris

Hercsmama: I just think those girls are beautiful! And shiner looks like a real toughy!
Great future yarn project!!!

Styrofoam head? Cindi! It needs a turtleneck now. Not a big one - just enough to give the idea that it's friggin' COLD outside! Black would work with anything you put on it! Seasonal display...you know! ;-) LOL


----------



## Kasota

> Hercsmama, woooweee, you are going to have a fine spinners flock. Just what is your thinking? What will you do with all those fibers?


5 will get you 10 she's going to start up a small fiber mill. Just my guess. I'm sure we would all be lining up to buy some of that fiber, too!


----------



## susang

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Wow! Shiner is Huge! I know that corrie's are not a small breed, but he is a Giant!!
> Congrats!! I just love corriedale fiber
> 
> susang, SSK is a standard abbreviation for a decrease. It means:
> 
> Slip 2 stitches, one at a time, from the left needle to the right needle.
> Insert the left needle into the front of these two stitches on the right needle and knit them together.
> 
> It creates a left leaning decrease that is just the opposite of K2T (knit 2 together) which creates a right leaning decrease.


I agree but her instructions "ssk, slip, slip, knit". Once I started knitting I realized what she meant. I worry about someone who reads it as she has it written.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I have a sock patten from the 50's that has a decrease. SSK. It says in the key for that pattern, Slip, slip, knit. Then in the back it explains what to do. Same thing. I know it is common. However, also like you say there should maybe be a key somewhere in the pattern that says what to do.


----------



## lexierowsell

I've been combing and spinning and plying like a mad woman, have 250yd of thin and chunky 2ply homegrown BFL / (cashmere/silk/baby camel/merino) just begging to be made into a scarf.

I saved all my seconds off the combs and decided tonight I wanted to spin it. I've spun almost a bobbin full in just a couple hours! I'm so impressed with how easily this "garbage" wool is spinning up. 


















Diverse organic, grass-based farm in Georgetown, Tx. 

Offering Rambouillet sheep(meat and fiber), East Friesian x Blue Faced Leicester sheep(DAIRY, meat, and fiber), small stature purebred Jersey cattle and ADGA Alpine and Nubian dairy goats. 

Also 5+ acres in vegetables, CSA.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

LOL, Debi. I know he's a Columbian & the first pic was of him by a 5' fence so I knew he was big ... I really didn't comprehend just HOW big until I saw him next to the corries ... W.O.W.
The 3 breed blend sounds wonderful!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

The alpaca scarf with feather & fan pattern


----------



## Osiris

Nice work Cyndi! I'm still undecided on my next project. It'll be a scarf, maybe 2. Just can't decide on a pattern. It'll need to be weft faced as I don't want to use the yarn in the warp. It's alpaca, merino, angora and something else. Got two shades of tan. But it's fragile yarn. Only good for weft. Was thinking of an M's and O's pattern. Using a softer wool for warp. Pics when I get started.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Box if fibery goodies from Kelsey.










Half the dyed corriedale has been carded & made into rolags for one ply. I plan on spinning the other half from the fold but I'm not sure if I'll separate the colors into segments yet.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Carded rolags spun


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Nice! I was interested to see what you would do with that stripey Corriedale! Can't wait to see when it's done! Never would have thought to card it into rolags-- that's pretty!


----------



## MDKatie

I saw that ram and thought he was a Rambo!  He's a big 'un! 


Very nice projects, everyone!!


----------



## lexierowsell

MDKatie said:


> I saw that ram and thought he was a Rambo!  He's a big 'un!
> 
> 
> Very nice projects, everyone!!



He makes my (respectably large) Rambo look tiny... 









I think he looks more similarly sized to these guys:


----------



## Forerunner

So........what do you do with the most haphazard assortment of beiges, dull tans and grays, oatmeal, various nondescript earthtone mohairs and a bunch of Lopi in similar shades ?


.


----------



## Forerunner

.........


----------



## Miz Mary

FR ... I'd give an arm AND a leg for that one !!!! GORGEOUS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forerunner

All I know is......I look over the yarn stash, and an idea begins to formulate.....and then, not a single piece, but a complete look begins to take hold of my creative bent...and then I become captive to create that look, until it is complete.

:shrug:


----------



## libertygirl

Forerunner said:


> All I know is......I look over the yarn stash, and an idea begins to formulate.....and then, not a single piece, but a complete look begins to take hold of my creative bent...and then I become captive to create that look, until it is complete.
> 
> :shrug:


FR..with all of your work you've shown here...I am now inspired to do some big bulky things!


----------



## Osiris

"....begins to take hold of my creative bent...and then I become captive to create that look, ....."

FR, I call it a 'feverish intensity'. It's the fiber 'muse'. The Aztecs called her Xochiquetzal, the Greeks called her Arachne, the Egyptians called her Neith, the Native Americans called her Grandmother spider woman. Whatever we call it, it's the human drive to create. Nice work once again!


----------



## Forerunner

Now that was an interesting bit of inspiration, in itself, Os. 

Lib-Girl...... Just don't hold me responsible when addiction takes hold of yuhz.
Just think, 17s...... 5-7 strands, wool, alpaca, mohair......favoring the mohair.


----------



## BlueberryChick

FR, I am amazed! You just get better and better.


I'm spinning some cheviot from Southern Cross fiber, purchased from a destash on Ravelry. (Please excuse the mess on my daughter's desk. She's a clever student, but goodness, she's messy!)

















I split the braid lengthwise into three parts. Then split one into 8, one into 4 and the last into 2 sections, all split lengthwise. I plan to do a three-ply.


----------



## Marchwind

BbC you know that Cheviot is naturally superwash? You can machine wash and dry it and it won't shrink, it might get a bit fuzzy but it's good to go. Great for socks!

That will be very pretty when plied up.

Your daughter is just a creative person


----------



## Kasota

> BbC you know that Cheviot is naturally superwash?


Wow! Who knew?? That is a very useful piece of information.


----------



## featherbottoms

BBC, that is beautiful yarn and roving. 

Miz Mary, I have just emailed you a copy of the Rigid Heddle Project sheet.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Marchwind said:


> BbC you know that Cheviot is naturally superwash? You can machine wash and dry it and it won't shrink, it might get a bit fuzzy but it's good to go. Great for socks!
> 
> That will be very pretty when plied up.
> 
> Your daughter is just a creative person


I did not know that! Thank you!

And, yes, she is very creative. The polka dot thing in the upper left corner is her sunglasses peeking out of their homemade case. She decorated a toilet paper tube as a glasses sleeve.


----------



## Osiris

Nice stuff BBC! Love the blue.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Here's the three-ply cheviot:


----------



## Miz Mary

FB, I got it ! THANK YOU , that will be so helpful !!!! 

BC, thats beautiful yarn !


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

The 75:25 alpaca:llama feather & fan scarf being blocked ... same one that I posted before. Sure looks different blocked!


----------



## featherbottoms

Ya'll sure do work fast! That's a beautiful color in that shawl.


----------



## MDKatie

I've been doing some felting lately for a craft show in a few weeks. I made a few of these santa ornaments. I haven't put the hanging string on them yet though.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

BbC, I can't wait to see how that yarn knits up. Looking good!

I love those Katie!!


----------



## Osiris

That felting is really nice!!! Beautiful little santa heads! Cyndi. Love the scarf. 
BbC, I'd like to see how that yarn WEAVES up ;-) LOL


----------



## Marchwind

BbC what will you make with that yarn? I bet it will be fun to work with.

Cyndi beautiful work on that scarf. It sure looks soft.

MDKatie that orniment is adorable. I bet those will sell like hotcakes, don't under price them. Did you ever get out of your knitting funk? Did that baby item do the trick? Weren't you going camping?


----------



## BlueberryChick

Not sure what the yarn is going to be when it grows up, a hat and/or cowl?

Osiris, I have so far resisted a trip down the weaving rabbit hole, but a small loom for Christmas may go on my list.


----------



## Kasota

BBC, I love your yarn! 

Cyndi - didn't you just start that scarf? 

MDKatie - I love your Santas!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I've been working on my Ticklepenny socks tonight:
I'm knitting them with a crazy ball.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Kas, I've been working on it off and on for a week. I've managed to get a couple more hats made when I got bored with the scarf pattern.

Kelsey, I love that sock pattern and the crazy ball is showing it off so well!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

A few hats completed this week ... I love funky hats!

For Punky










Kelsey, this is the corriedale you sent me! Spun from lightly carded rolag & N-plied


----------



## MullersLaneFarm




----------



## Marchwind

Cyndi you have to be the worlds fastest knitter :thumb:


----------



## Kasota

Marchwind, I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Wow, that corriedale is really pretty spun like that! Cool!


----------



## Marchwind

Kasota, I used to think that SvenskaFlicka, WIHH, GAM, Hercsmama, and MullersLaneFarm were all equal in their productivity. I think that when MullersLaneFarm injured her foot she really got into a groove and has only increased her productivity by a LARGE margin. Good on here, I'm just slow as molasses


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

you guys forget I don't have a job outside the home any more. My day consists of quick clean up of the house, deciding what to fix for dinner then a whole day where my biggest quandry is what fiber art will I participate in that day. I just have a lot of time!


----------



## Marchwind

But you have chores don't you? Do you not have your critters any more, cows, chickens.....?


----------



## Forerunner

I'll go toe-to-toe with any of yuhz, knitting pounds per hour. :heh:


----------



## Kasota

> I'll go toe-to-toe with any of yuhz, knitting pounds per hour.




:facepalm:


----------



## Osiris

Another warp on the loom for a scarf. Got about 7 inches done. It's a very subtle pattern weft-faced and the back is completely different but nice. Doin it in Lambswool, angora, cashmere (recycled yarn) and a wool warp No I didn't frog it!
7 yd warp so I have enough for at least 2 scarves. The second will be in Merino. Also recycled. Got it all from ebay!

I'm really liking this yarn! I might try a crackle pattern too. I'll have to re-thread, but...worse things have happened. So far so good. Only one broken selvedge and a VERY light beat. 
This was why I was asking about the wool. I used it for warp, but the warp is buried by the softer yarn so any scratchiness will be negligible.


----------



## MDKatie

Marchwind said:


> MDKatie that orniment is adorable. I bet those will sell like hotcakes, don't under price them. Did you ever get out of your knitting funk? Did that baby item do the trick? Weren't you going camping?



Thanks! I was thinking of pricing them at $20, since they take about an hour each to do.... I didn't quite get out of my knitting funk, meaning I haven't knit anything but a coffee cozy or two since I mentioned I was in a funk. We went camping (BRRRR) but I didn't knit a single stitch! I didn't get much sleep the first night, and after that I was trying to catch up on sleep or stay warm. LOL. No more camping in November for us!


----------



## featherbottoms

Osiris, that's really pretty. I'll bet it's going to have wonderful drape. Plus be nice and warm.


----------



## Osiris

FB! LOL Funny you should say that, When I first started messin around with weaving I kept coming across the word 'drape' and 'hand'. I know what they mean now, but then I was like, It's just a friggin dish rag!!!! I'm starting to get the subtleties and succumb to them. I think it will have a nice....drape :::: OMG... I said it! 
Takes a while to train a donkey!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I just finished my first bobbin in a one-handed woolen long draw! Yay! :bouncy:
Now that I can spin one handed, I need to find something I can do with my other hand. Besides drinking coffee. 
Now, do I let this rest on the bobbin, or can I ball it off and start spinning the second half of my wool?


----------



## Marchwind

SvenskaFlicka you can do either! Cant wait to see pictures, what were you spinning?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I'm gonna wind this one off while I'm in the shop with the mechanical ballwinder.  Then I'll have two balls to ply from eventually. 
I was spinning a test braid of Columbian - Rambouillet roving, pulling off chunks and spinning from the fold. I used Frazzle's method. 
Here's a picture:


----------



## Kasota

Osiris, I surely do love reading your posts! 

Svenska, congratulations on the one-handed long draw. I saw a guy at Shepherd's Harvest do that and I was so amazed! Woot!


----------



## featherbottoms

I love seeing what everyone is learning and doing. Ya'll are such a creative bunch.

I finally completed the project that was on my big 4h floor loom. I had a 5 yard warp on there originally. The warp was Twizzle from Mountain Colors. It's 85% Merino and 15% silk. I started weaving with a brown Alpaca but didn't like the way it blended so switched to an aqua, or turquoise, Alpaca. I'd warped enough for two large wraps but had enough weft for just one so I cut the rest of the warp off. I think I'm going to use an Alpaca warp, maybe the brown. and finish using the Twizzle as weft for another project. The brown should look different as warp.

Anyway, here's a couple pics of the project. I have cloth now, and maybe I'm going to try to make a Huipil, but I don't know. It's also big enough to make a nice wrap. If I make the top I'll take some pics.


----------



## Kasota

Featherbottoms, that is just beautiful! I love those colors!!!


----------



## Osiris

That is Beautiful FB! How do you get such a nice smooth warp on the back beam? Mine invariably has a twist somewhere. I really like the colors too!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Marchwind said:


> But you have chores don't you? Do you not have your critters any more, cows, chickens.....?


Just the horses & various poultry right now (and a neighbor's yearling heifer). The pigs are in cute white packages in freezer camp. Paul's the "Chore"man of the board. It only takes a few minutes a couple of times a day to water, throw hay to the horses, check the large chicken feeders & feed the cats, less than 15 minutes twice a day and chores are finished.

This is my down time. From spring to fall I'm in the garden or doing something with the garden or canning. This time of the year it is all fiber all day!



> I'll go toe-to-toe with any of yuhz, knitting pounds per hour


:facepalm:

I'm loving the weaving!! Beautiful work!


----------



## Osiris

C'mon everyone! November is almost OVER! Get cookin' on the stuff! :clap:
I have another scarf coming up on the same warp. Same pattern too. Almost done. It's in my signature 'neutral' colors! :boring: I actually did a band in the middle of twill!!! OMG! .....I'm just trying to use up the yarn! Wanna get on to the 'beige' merino! Now won't THAT be an eye-opener? ound:


----------



## Kasota

Oh, alright already! Here you go. 

These are some hats that I have been working on. I have some embellishments for the hats that I have not yet added but the hat itself is done.


----------



## Marchwind

Kasota those are cute, I love rolled brim hats. What patterns did you use? I think I like the fathered top one the best but they are all really cute. What embellishments will you add.


----------



## Marchwind

My most recent project. I began spinning this last weekend at the sale. It is a Merino/Silk top I got a year ago at a fiber festival, 4oz for $17. This is about a third of the braid.


----------



## hercsmama

Haven't really done much fibery the last few weeks, but the hood I started for DD is almost finish!
Just have the button plackets to sew on, and to find some really great buttons for it..
I'll try to get a pic posted later today!


----------



## kandmcockrell

I have the body of the latest fish hat done. Just need to change yarns for the tail, add the fins and sew on buttons for eyes. This one is going to a cousin who is older, hence the buttons instead of sewn eyes.
After that, i need to start a hat for my step daughter and for my oldest. Maybe even start the stockings.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Monday I dyed roving braids. In addition to the braids for my shop, I dyed two custom braids for my mom for her birthday, in merino-silk. (Her favorite! )
She chose the colors. She's going to spin each braid separately then ply them together as crazy yarn. 
The colors turned out so good I might add them as standard colorways.


----------



## Lythrum

I finally have an update on my tartan knitting project, I finally have been making some progress worth updating on.  So, in order to do this, you have to have a plaid pattern in mind or make up your own. Here are what the steps look like. 

1. Knit rows of garter stitch in the colors of your plaid. I had the Gordon sett from the official webpage and it lists how many rows of each color there are, which is helpful for not having to figure it out myself. This is the part that is long and tedious and has very little reward. Boring, boring garter stitch. Perfect for watching TV or anything else.

2. With a darning needle and length of yarn, weave over and under the bumpy garter stitch ridges, pulling yarn through and leaving ends on each side long enough to weave in later.

3. On the next row alternate the over-under on the garter stitch ridges and continue on through the pattern.

4. You can see the plaid starting to develop. 

I can definitely see that this is never going to take the place of weaving on a loom, with how tedious it is to knit out the rows, do the weaving and then weave in the ends (though I was thinking if you did it the right way you could use it for fringe) but it does give possibilities for interesting effects. Also, since this is the first time I have used this technique I wasn't really sure what I was doing, if I had it to do over again I would not have started out with the white on the edge, makes it look kind of strange though hopefully not so much when it is finished.


----------



## Kasota

Thank you so much, Marchwind. The pattern is the most simple ever. That's why I picked it. These are my first ever knitted hats! Who knew that I could knit!? 

Here is the pattern: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/noro-one-skein-hat

Here is a picture of one that I put an embellishment on. The embellishment is actually one of those hair clips. I have a bunch of those fabric flowers some with clips and some without. Some have buttons glued into the center and some don't. I also have a skein of gray yarn - it runs in shades from very light to almost black - and I have this really pretty huge button I am going to use that is a fabric covered button in shades of black and gray with a swirly leaf pattern on it.



Marchwind, I love your spinning and colors are yummy! What will you make with it? 

Debi, I can't wait to see a picture of the finished hood! 

KandM, your fish hats are so cute. You have a lot of hats to make! 

Kelsey, you are so talented! 

Lythrum - what an awesome project! That must take you forever! I am impressed!


----------



## Marchwind

Lythrum that is fabulous! I'm a tartan person . It's a lot of work but is look great. Is this a scarf, throw, or shawl? I bet it will be toasty warm.

Kasota the flower "makes" the hat. Very cute! Did you make that flower? When my kids were little and I was a stay at home mom I knit several hats like those for kids. Some had ear flaps some didn't, they sold like hotcakes!


----------



## Kasota

Thank you, Marchwind! No, I did not make the flower. There is a woman at work who buys the flower portion from some craft supplier. They come on a roll and the flower is attached to some very lightweight netting material. She orders a yard of this kind of flower and a yard of that. Then she clips them off the netting and uses them to make hair clips that she sells at craft shows and in a few local businesses. She adds a button or a sparkly whatever to the center to dress them up and then glues them to a hair clip...but then she takes that non-skid shelf liner and cuts a tiny little piece and puts in on the inside of the clip part...so these things do not move even on a windy day! 

She gave that one to me as a gift and I noticed it matched the hat. The clip she uses has two "prongs" so it slides really easy between the stitches and doesn't damage the fiber. I went back to her and bought a whole slew of these flowers without the clips. I can use just a safety pin or something similar if I want to or she will make them into clips, too. I don't want to stitch them on because I think people might like to reposition them to their preference. 

I want to make some simple cowls to match the hats.


----------



## Lythrum

It is supposed to be a cowl, but I am not sure that is going to work. I made it a bit too long for a cowl and too short for a scarf. So it might end up being a table runner or something.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Lythrum ... that is sooo coool!!

Kas, are those flower embellishments woven?? I love how they complement the hats. You've inspired me to knit a roll brimmed hat.


This is how I kept myself entertained yesterday

Ashford 80/20 Merino/Silk
Damson colorway

272 yards 3-ply


----------



## Osiris

Nice stuff! Kasota, you need to heist Cyndi's styrofoam head to model those hats. TheY look great!
Cyndi I'm drooling! Beautiful yarn! 

I cut the angora cashmere off the loom. Got another 7 yard warp on for another 2 scarves. This is getting easy! This one is from a pattern book from 1895 by Franz Donat. Got it off Handweaving.net Started this morning and it's almost done. Doing one scarf in Merino, then a modified treadling for a second scarf with that Angora cashmere. Cant wait to see that one!


----------



## Kasota

I don't make the flowers. You can buy them pretty much everywhere. Search Ebay for "fabric flowers for headbands" or "fabric flowers for hair clips." 

This person has a good selection.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shabby-Fray...181295260467?pt=US_Fabric&hash=item2a360a2333

I am going to buy these, too, just to see what they are like. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-100-Yo-...05&prg=11353&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=181295260467&rt=nc

I have a whole slew of that white wool that I am thinking of felting into various and sundry embellishments for hats. It really is coming out my ears. LOL! I'm going to have to learn to dye wool! 

Osiris - you are sure getting fancy!! Did you say this all started with a twinning loom? 

Cyndi, I love that color! You do such nice spinning.


----------



## Kasota

Osiris, I was looking on Amazon yesterday. There are an astounding variety of styrofoam heads that can purchased. Who knew you could get them in a 10 pack!?? 

My sister brought me her styrofoam head so now I will be able to take proper pictures.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Kasota, I need a WOODEN head/hat form - let me know if you find one in your hunting!


----------



## Kasota

WIHH Why do you need a wooden one?

ETA that Etsy seems to have a lot of hat blocks - but they are not cheap. https://www.etsy.com/market/hat_blocks

These are not wooden... but they are more affordable if you are looking to shape hats...
http://www.hatshapers.com/

I might have to try one of those! Remember those wonderful felted hats I fell in love with at Shepherd's Harvest?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I think I just want a HEAVY wooden whole head - not only to block hats on but to display them. My mother wore wigs from time to time and as a result I HATE the Styrofoam heads like she kept her wigs on. Eeeewwww. They creep me out. But a wooden one looks more like "art" to me.


----------



## Miz Mary

Oriris, I am amazed at your speed of accomplishments !!!!


----------



## Osiris

Hey WIHH! How about rattan? Quite chic! ;-)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Natural...872?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58b93f5a38

Miz Mary, thanks. It's a mixed bag. I've gone from hobbyist to like a dog with an old shoe! But I'll get it out of my system and settle down. It's a FAST weave. Only about 12 picks to the inch. Meantime it's FUN.

Kasota, I keep looking at the tops of those hats. That spiral seam is SOOOO cool.


----------



## Kasota

Thank you, Osiris! It's actually not a seam...it's just decreasing stitches by knitting two together.  I like it because it looks fancy but is very easy to do!  

I just love all your weavings...


----------



## Marchwind

Cyndi gorgeous yarn!

Orisis, you do such nice work.


----------



## Osiris

Thanks folks. I LOVE your projects too. I'm not a weaver, just an enthusiast. But it's fun. If I were only a knitter...... later in life maybe. 
I sent some pics to the lady who sell the recycled yarn on EBay. She may use it in her listings. It's the ultimate in recycling!! 
Got another one of the angora/cashmere on the loom. Different pattern. Should be done today. Pic when finished. Back to the pedals!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

We made arm knit scarves in the shop today! So I have another one.  This one is 100% Alpaca.


----------



## Osiris

Well the scarf marathon is over. Made it under the line for November. 
5 scarves in as many days! Not bad for a beginner. Lots of lessons learned, but pretty good results....except.... don't machine wash wool/angora :ashamed:. Had my first felting lesson! 
3 angora/wool
2 Merino wool. 
...in my signature 'neutral colors'!
Maybe it's overkill, but I started doing a double hemstitch across the ends. Can't hurt
Still got some fringe-trimmin' to do. But they're essentially done


----------



## Miz Mary

LOVE thoes Osris !! Really like the beige one front right ...

Kelsey, them colors look SO cool ! I love mine, so warm !!!!!!!


----------



## Forerunner

OK...... so the photogs asked me to break out the petites stash for a studio shoot. :teehee:

I can't release any of the stuff she's submitting to Vogue (or any of the more humble publications) but they did release this one on FB.....


.


----------



## Forerunner

Oh and......not to mention what's currently on the needles. 


.


----------



## Forerunner

........


.


----------



## Marchwind

Osiris those turned out very nicely. Angora will felt right up. I'm surprised your merino didn't felt up, unless it was superwash. Angora should most definitely be hand washed and even then you need to be careful.

FR what fun if you made it into Vogue, wow! I really like that white (?). Will that be a sweater or another dress?


----------



## Forerunner

Ummmmmmmm...........


.......both ?













:grin:
















:ashamed:











.


----------



## Marchwind

You're a real..... Aren't you :facepalm:


----------



## Forerunner

Funny how yer not the first to mention that........:huh:


----------



## Marchwind

I figured as much


----------

